# bebe is a mommy on 8/9/06



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Altogether 2 boys and 2 girls..3 brown and 1 cream..all doing very well and bebe is very protective towards the pups..whenever we go near she will growl so we are leaving her alone for now.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awwww Congrats!
I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Oh wow CONGRATULATIONS to you and Bebe.
She looks like she is already a good mum to those beautiful puppies.

Cant wait for more pics,,,

You do right leaving them alone for a while, she will need her time to adjust to motherhood. xxx


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks Rubyfox and Ms_P.

Rubyfox do you need to bring them to the vet to check on the mother and baby when u had yours? Because we are thinking of sending them to the vet tomorrow to let the vet check on them.


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

OMG they are just gorgeous :love5:

I want all of them.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I waited a while to take mine to the vet because I was afraid that they would catch something. You need to check their mouths to make sure no one has a cleft pallat and make sure all of them are gaining weight everyday. My vet said to bring them in for their first checkup between 4-6 weeks unless something is noticably wrong. The momma you can take in sooner, but she is not going to want to leave her pups for awhile.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks kim..i dont think i can check on the pups..she's very protective..she would growl or even snap if i go too close to her comfort but the pups are all whiny and moving around so they should be ok.


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

Congratulations on your new babies. They are really cute!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

They are soooo soooo gorgeous. Glad mom and babies are well!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Cute babies.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

wow they are gorgeous! congratulations bebe, louis and celia!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks jen.


----------



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

Congrats!!! That is so exciting  THe puppies are adorable and she seems like a great mom!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Awww Congratulations 

They are adorable


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Pics of the mom and pups


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Awwww...they are so cute and precious! Bebe looks like a proud mommy! Are you going to keep any puppies?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Awww they are so cute! I'm glad everyone is healthy!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

congratulations! they are sooo cute and tiny!!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awwwwwwwww wounderful....

I just love them at that age, so helpless...beautiful.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Beautiful babies! I can't wait to watch them grow up!
Are you keeping any??
(Be careful with that water dish- wouldn't want one of the babies to get into it)


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations.  They are beautiful.

If you are going to get their dewclaws removed you should do it before they are a week old. My mom takes hers in to the vet for it at about 3 days old. It's much better if you do get them removed as they can get caught on things and can grow weird to be difficult to cut.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks guys..I am gonna keep 1 so the other 3 will go to good homes/owners and friends we know that are capable of taking care of them. Here are the updated pic I took a while ago.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

(Num 1) Male - 120gram
(Num 2) Male - 110gram
(Num 3) Female - 100gram
(Num 4) Female - 90gram 

this is their weight taken this morning.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

They are soooooooo cute. Have you decided which one you will keep?


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

They are adoreable, :angel10: Congratulations!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks guys..latest pic..bebe arrange them in color tone..from lighter one to the darker one.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I really like the third one's face, with the big white blaze. :love5: They're beautiful babies.


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

AWWWW!!!! Isnt it funny how the mom's will color code them? I thought i was losing it when i was working at the shelter and this mama dog would have the black and white's on one side the tan and black over there and the tri colored over there...Then I asked my coworker and she she like YOUR RIGHT!

LOL

They are ADORABLE. Congrats and i'm glad everyones happy and healthy


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Congrats Bebe :angel10:


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Awwww, they are all so adorable ^_^ Gypsy is right, and every breeder I've ever talked to has said newborn puppies should be taken to the vet within a couple days after birth.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

they are beautiful louis


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

oh wow they are soo cute!!!


----------



## jenn_in_switzerland (Jun 26, 2006)

Awww bless, they are so sweet. Congratulations!


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Too freaking cute! I can't stand it! Congratulations! Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Congratulations!! They're so cute!! Oh my gosh! Those little cuties right there are why I will forever be addicted to chihuahuas. They're so adorable! Ee! I want one!!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

updated pics..they are putting on weight ranging from 20-30grams.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

They are so precious! They bring out the awwwww factor!!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

have you decided which one you are keeping louis?


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

not yet jen but most likely one of the female.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh wow, I love the one with the white stripe on it's head :love5:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I love the one on the right- such a beautiful color. Is that one a boy or girl?


----------



## Emilyyy (Jun 7, 2006)

They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Aldo the no 1 weighing at 160grams put on 10 grams


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

No 2 Buddy now overtook Aldo at 170grams put on 30 grams.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

No 3 Chichi at 150 put on 30 grams


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

No 4 daisy at 130grams put on 20grams


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

gorgeous i love puppy pics


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

they are just beautiful louis, i wish i could have one


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

i like daisy


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

all of them are so cute!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

awwww! I love how they get cuter and cuter! I want chichi!! They are all soo cute though! Have you decided who to keep?


----------

